# stripped screws!



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

went to chage the spark plugs today on my relatively new maxima & all the screws are stripped!! agh! damnit!

not to mention i have to wait til monday to get replacements from the dealer

shat. im so impatient.:lame:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

What screws? The screws holding on the plastic part of the valve cover covering the front plugs, the ones holding in the coil packs themselves, or...?


----------

